# Best way to get rid of Mosquitos for Backyard Party?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Have the party in the middle of the day, dusk and dawn is feeding time.
Buy some extra cans of bug spray with Deet.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

Put fifty pounds of dry ice on the far corner of your yard. As far away from your party as you can. The mosquitos will be drawn to the co2.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

I live in New England . Mosquitos are a fact of life. I have and maintain one of those Mosquito Magnets. It works pretty well. However it's a long term control. For the most part unless you can get some really goods ones, Mosquitos laugh at citronella . I thing at this point you have
Two choices . Have the petty midday or call a mosquito control company . As much as I hate the use of insecticides you don't have much other choice . Trust me, at this late date there is no DiY in this one. Hire the pros . Or provide lots of cans of Deep Woods Off


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Bats! won't help for this party but maybe next years

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/pic/article.cfm?aid=1816


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Bats are cool unfortunately in some parts of the country fungus has essentially eliminated the bat population . That could have huge implications for the agricultural industry as well as the mosquito population


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Another vote for Bat houses. Or Purple Martins. If you have standing water anywhere. You need to eliminate it. Same as with any ponds, they need to have fish in there, that will feed on the eggs.

Or find a plant in this list, and get them planted to keep the buggers away. http://bestplants.com/plants-that-repel-mosquitoes/

There have also been a lot of people that state putting dryer sheets in your pockets, helps keep them away.


----------



## Rough Rooster (Feb 7, 2015)

OP has plenty of bats. Austin bridges are home to millions of them.

A maybe solution for your party (at a cost of around $60/ea) would be to get two large bug zappers placed on a diagonal across yard. They emit a UV light and have a high voltage screen to ZAP bugs as they try to get to the light. A brand that comes to mind is "Stinger". Should be available at any good hardware store. Get some and get them functioning well before your party.
I have been using them for many years. Although they don't eliminate mosquitos, the zappers do thin them some.

My favorite summertime sound is the "ZZZZZZZZZZZTT" of the bug zappers.:thumbup::thumbup:

RR


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

Giant industrial fans


----------



## katanna (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks all!

We will be showing a movie outdoors that evening which is why it is an evening event. I am looking to have a company spray for them, $125 for a one-time spray or I can pay $525 for them to spray once every three weeks from now through November. I think I am going to go that way.

Matthew


----------

